# Delonghi ESAM 2800 v 4200



## broono83 (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi,

Have searched high and low for an answer but struggling to find one!!

What is the difference between these 2 machines?

2800 is on for £180 at Argos, the 4200 is on for £230 on Amazon.

The spec sheets on the Delonghi website are identical. Is there any difference (other than slight aesthetics and price!?)

Thanks for any help, would like to order my wifes Xmas pressie soon!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Try looking at blackheartscoffee.com de longhi B to C coffee machine comparison.


----------

